# Ember was picked up at 3:30pm



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, we finally got that time to pick her up and I could not wait. She made it through the surgery fine yet sleepy and in pain. 

We have to give her her pain meds really soon as well as a little food as she of course hasn't had food or water today and they said to wait a few hours before giving her any.

She's doing great and resting but we will have to get her an E-collar as she is licking at the stitches a little.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor baby girl. I'm glad to hear she made it through just fine though!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad she is OK, and you can finally stop worrying now she is safely home. Kisses to Ember xxxx


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Glad to hear she made it through ok.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay, glad she is home with you!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So glad she is ok, Ill pray for fast recovery.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sending lots of kisses and healing thoughts for little Ember! 
I know you'll take great care of her.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry everyone, I haven't been on- so busy taking care of Ember.
It's been 7 days, however we are waiting 10 days to let her do much, and she is doing FANTASTIC! We are gonna schedule her very first vet appointment (besides her spay, where she got her first round of shots, but that was at Animal Control) in a week or two, to get round two of her shots and to check the insiscion.


----------

